# Hey Plainsman



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman, don't you ever read your PM's. I ran a profile test through a new program we are testing. You need to know who MT is now. Check your PM's.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks hunt1, were you able to track the proxy?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The proxy thing will take awhile. Judges don't like to get bothered if it ain't an emergency.

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> So what? You're hacking into people's computers, and encouraging kicking them off due to their "personal" information?


Worried?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

He must be worried, he ran like a rabbit shot in the ***. :rollin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> The proxy thing will take awhile. Judges don't like to get bothered if it ain't an emergency.
> 
> huntin1


If needed I can help with this also... I have some "well placed" contacts at Microsoft Internet Security & forensics team that could be of assistance.

Ohh and I also have some personal proxy checker tools that will work.

I'm considered a "white hat" on the internet.



Ryan


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

skcender ytrid said:


> Evidently I've broken the law by accessing a forum. What a bloody joke.


This is why you got booted!
You come here just to antaganize others :eyeroll:
I think you really don't know when their coming to your door step from some INET computer investigation.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Ok, what's the scoop then? MT is obviously not 17, so was this some bloak from Australia? England perhaps?

I don't I have ever heard someone say "bloody joke" except for a few foreign students.

Even homeschoolers dont' have that dialect.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

MT is still having fun for now, he still gets to be the center of attention untill he really gets his ding dong stepped on!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> MT is still having fun for now, he still gets to be the center of attention untill he really gets his ding dong stepped on!


then he just gets a new name :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
> 
> 
> > MT is still having fun for now, he still gets to be the center of attention untill he really gets his ding dong stepped on!
> ...


He's not fooling very many people here; how many alis's do you think he has? Not including his buddies that he cordinates with.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

skcender ytrid said:


> If you've done any "information accessing" you have broken the law.


Just what law would that be, since IP's and proxies aren't protected information.

If you are going to claim that I have broken a law, you best do your homework.

huntin1


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I wonder if he considers himself the "dirty ********" or (heaven forbid) us?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Funny thing is, what he is doing now negates everything he ever claimed to stand for. A very sad and pitiful individual indeed.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Funny thing is, what he is doing now negates everything he ever claimed to stand for. A very sad and pitiful individual indeed.


No surprise; he always thought he had to have the last word. I think there's only one person with more post than MT.



> A very sad and pitiful individual indeed.


AMEN!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Gohon said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is, what he is doing now negates everything he ever claimed to stand for. A very sad and pitiful individual indeed.
> ...


AMEN! again I'm trying to ignore MT/T3 on this site so he PM's the crap out of me trying to drag me into some pissing contest! uke:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice try T3....I wont fall for it. I did pick up on it though. (reference "gOD") Dont you have something better to do??


----------

